# In at the deep end!!!!



## Family Euro Trippers (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi All,

Recently brought our 06 Sundance Swift 630L, never even driven one before, to travel Europe for 6 months with our 4 & 2 yr olds.

We have booked Euro Disney for a week before Christmas but would love some advice on where to spend Christmas and how to stretch the budget and not kill each other before the 6 months are up!!

Due to leave November 1st, wriong time of year I know, but when the idea pops into your head you have to go with it!

Thanks in advance for advice / comments.

Michelle


----------



## cooljules (Sep 21, 2011)

Family Euro Trippers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently brought our 06 Sundance Swift 630L, never even driven one before, to travel Europe for 6 months with our 4 & 2 yr olds.
> 
> ...


 
a set of winter tyres and chains would be a good start.


----------



## n brown (Sep 21, 2011)

based on my experience,ditch the telly if you have one.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 21, 2011)

Family Euro Trippers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently brought our 06 Sundance Swift 630L, never even driven one before, to travel Europe for 6 months with our 4 & 2 yr olds.
> 
> ...



Hi Michelle and a warm :welcome: to the site,  sorry cant help you with your question on places to spend Christmas but I know many on this site pop off for Christmas so I am sure somebody will be along to help.
You say you recently brought a Sundance Swift 630L, and never even driven one before oh heck :scared:- perhaps it would be a good idea to do a few weekends away to get used to it before going over to France and driving on the right. 
All the best on your travels, travel safe and enjoy.


----------



## Family Euro Trippers (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.

We're getting out most weekends to brush up our driving skills!

As for the TV, we just fitted one this weekend, thought it would entertain the kids if the weather is rubbish!??

Has anyone else been on a similar trip with young children?  Seems to only be couples who have blogged on this subject.


----------



## n brown (Sep 21, 2011)

reason i mentioned the tv is i travelled with up to 4 kids in ever larger vehicles as the family grew,often up to 18 months between house rentals.don't want to get preachy but no telly meant we got on really well constantly finding ways to have fun and doing interesting things. when we did occasionally get a telly,the kids found it a bit boring,preferring to draw or make things.now they're all adults,we're all good mates and talk and visit often. i suppose i think  its just an unnecessary distraction.


----------



## Family Euro Trippers (Sep 21, 2011)

n brown said:


> reason i mentioned the tv is i travelled with up to 4 kids in ever larger vehicles as the family grew,often up to 18 months between house rentals.don't want to get preachy but no telly meant we got on really well constantly finding ways to have fun and doing interesting things. when we did occasionally get a telly,the kids found it a bit boring,preferring to draw or make things.now they're all adults,we're all good mates and talk and visit often. i suppose i think  its just an unnecessary distraction.


 
Great advice, we're going to take it as 'back-up' but will pack lots of arty and crafty things too.

We're panicking a bit about being overweight (not us, our van!) so need to be a bit clever with the packing.  Anyone ever been pulled onto a weighbridge in Europe in a motorhome?


----------



## Family Euro Trippers (Sep 21, 2011)

cooljules said:


> a set of winter tyres and chains would be a good start.


 
Any idea how much these cost, and where to get them from?

We only got the van a few weeks ago with brand new regular tyres on.


----------



## cooljules (Sep 21, 2011)

Family Euro Trippers said:


> Any idea how much these cost, and where to get them from?
> 
> We only got the van a few weeks ago with brand new regular tyres on.


 
have nooooooooooooooooo idea how much.


----------



## n brown (Sep 21, 2011)

one bit of kit i never travelled without is 5m of rope more than strong enough to pull my van.easy to get stuck,even on wet grass and there's always a tractor about


----------



## donkey too (Sep 21, 2011)

Dont forget a large plastic water can with a rose spout.


----------



## adriacoral (Sep 21, 2011)

we got some snow chains off ebay bout 30-40 quid,


----------



## cooljules (Sep 21, 2011)

um i dont do xmas, cos im a athiest etc but, i do like german xmas markets so if i was you, i would pop in germany and spend xmas there.  

you got a rough idea where you want to go? Europe is a beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg place.   I like Ruegen, the german seaside at the north, good place to start working s/e ish.  

should be easy to keep kids that age entertained, new cultures etc.


----------



## Family Euro Trippers (Sep 22, 2011)

n brown said:


> one bit of kit i never travelled without is 5m of rope more than strong enough to pull my van.easy to get stuck,even on wet grass and there's always a tractor about


 
My husband already has that sorted.  He's our safety officer!!


----------



## Family Euro Trippers (Sep 22, 2011)

cooljules said:


> um i dont do xmas, cos im a athiest etc but, i do like german xmas markets so if i was you, i would pop in germany and spend xmas there.
> 
> you got a rough idea where you want to go? Europe is a beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg place.   I like Ruegen, the german seaside at the north, good place to start working s/e ish.
> 
> should be easy to keep kids that age entertained, new cultures etc.


 
We were thinking Germany for Christmas because of the markets.

As for the rest of the journey, we were going to play it by ear. Wanted to do lots of countries but fuel is so expensive we won't have any money left to do anything.

Going to go straight to Belgium then the northern countries (weather permitting),back down to Disneyland then some time in Germany and take it from there.  Hoping to wild camp where possible but will stay on sites for washing, etc.


----------



## cooljules (Sep 22, 2011)

Family Euro Trippers said:


> We were thinking Germany for Christmas because of the markets.
> 
> As for the rest of the journey, we were going to play it by ear. Wanted to do lots of countries but fuel is so expensive we won't have any money left to do anything.
> 
> Going to go straight to Belgium then the northern countries (weather permitting),back down to Disneyland then some time in Germany and take it from there.  Hoping to wild camp where possible but will stay on sites for washing, etc.


 
well.............why the hell disneyland i dont know, its going to cost you one hell of a small fortune!   would rather take my kids to expore other countries then see people dressed as animals etc..   goto Poland, its pretty cheap, clean, great food etc.  i have been many times.   pop down to the Cz.  then slowly work your way back through lower europe..

look for stellplatz, WC is not allowed in germany, but having been to may campsites the costs are much lower than here...  make sure you goto dresden, its a great city..   its not far from poland!!!   

get out of france as soon as poss and avoid touristy places.  its the winter but many campsites and stop places will be open, not all but a fair amount so sit down, plan a round circle of your trip on a map and work it out...      

i do ruegen, down to dresden, then down to Cz  with about 10 places inbetween (i know lots of girls hehe)   but that sort of direction.

if i said i was taking my kids to disneyland paris etc i think they would hate me for life....................(well ones 23 now but you know what i mean)

lots of places to explore.  go looking in bavaria and italy for bears....real bears not winny the bloody poo!!  lol


----------



## cooljules (Sep 22, 2011)

oh, as you said you wanted to do germany for the xmas markets....well if i was you i would do 2, yeah do one say Aachen, or one in the very west, there you will im sure see lots of brits, french etc.  would be great.  BUT do one in the east, i have been to one in Dresden, which was mega (i also lived there with a german girl.....mmmmmm german girls, so much better than english girls!)  I love E Germany, i find it totally different to W germany

get your kits learning languages quick, i know a kid younger than 2, who cant speak english yet, but understands german, cos when he plays with his toys, say a fire engine etc, i him him the german version too (and his mother the french version).  kids pick it up easy.  

i went to a replica polish village, made how it was 200/400 years ago, but a lot was still oroginal, amazing...cost about a quid entry fee, good half day out.  how they did things so long ago, and what they wore.    

too youg for austwitz etc but head that way a little.....


----------



## Tbear (Sep 22, 2011)

Not sure I would want to do Germany in winter in the van with young children. I would head south. Get the All the Aires France book. Cost you £17.00 but will save you a fortune. No idea for Christmas spot sorry. Will depend on what you want. If you head for the mountains, make sure you have plenty of gas for heating.

Enjoy
Richard


----------



## cooljules (Sep 22, 2011)

Tbear said:


> Not sure I would want to do Germany in winter in the van with young children. I would head south. Get the All the Aires France book. Cost you £17.00 but will save you a fortune. No idea for Christmas spot sorry. Will depend on what you want. If you head for the mountains, make sure you have plenty of gas for heating.
> 
> Enjoy
> Richard


 
yeah can be lots of snow in germany in winter, but dealt with much better than here.  never really had a problem.   just a case of be prepared etc.


----------



## Tbear (Sep 22, 2011)

The winter I spent there we had a week at minus 10 centigrade. I bit chilly for me.


----------

